

Beautiful Young Minds (2007 BBC Documentary) - ludwig
http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/entertainment/watch/v15541339yawQ9fEF

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Posted a few days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1960002>

FWIW, I know several of the people in this, and I found it intrusive and
voyeuristic. I know that some of the people involved really didn't understand
how they were being betrayed, and in truth, they simply aren't like that! I've
spoken with some of their friends who know them better than I, and they found
them almost unrecognisable.

Knowing the people involved, I found it quite unpleasant.

